# Grafikkarte aufrüsten?



## Brokensword (28. September 2014)

*Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Loht es sich bei meinem PC ne aktuelle Karte einzubauen
z.B. GTX 970/980

oder rentiert es sich bei dem System nicht mehr?

wie viel würde ich für meine Karte bekommen?

Daten:
- Prozessor (Intel): Intel Core i7-2600K 4x 3.4Ghz
- Mainboard (Intel): ASRock Z68 Extreme 4
- Netzteil: 700 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil 
- Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X 942 
- 8192MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1600MHz
- Grafikkarte PCI-E: 1536 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 580


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Das System ist noch für viele Jahre sehr gut.

Die GTX580 mag zwar schon ein wenig schwächeln, aber falls du mit der allgemeinen Performance noch zufrieden bist, musst du ja nicht gleich jetzt schon upgraden.
Nicht wenige warten erstmal gemütlich zB den "Witcher 3" ab und orientieren sich dann, was auf dem Markt so los ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Nicht wenige warten erstmal gemütlich zB den "Witcher 3" ab und orientieren sich dann, was auf dem Markt so los ist.



Das ist ein exzellenter Vorschlag. Ich wollte diese Woche zwar auch schon bei der 970 zuschlagen, aber da mein Wunschmodell eh schon "auf unbestimmte Zeit" vergriffen ist, schadet es mit Sicherheit nicht, sich noch ein wenig zu gedulden.


----------



## Brokensword (28. September 2014)

Ja will ich auch machen
Witcher 3 und GTA 5 abwarten 
aber weiß net ob das jetzige System die neuen Karten ausbremst, bin Hardwaremäßig nicht mehr am laufenden


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2014)

Brokensword schrieb:


> aber weiß net ob das jetzige System die neuen Karten ausbremst, bin Hardwaremäßig nicht mehr am laufenden



Das ist so ein Quatsch und verunsichert unnötig die Leute. Eine halbwegs moderne Vierkern-CPU mit >3,2 GHz Takt "bremst" keine aktuelle Grafikkarte aus und das wird auch wohl noch eine ganze Weile so sein. Spiele waren, sind und werden (vermutlich) immer in erster Linie von der GPU abhängig, und sehr viel weniger von der CPU. Man sollte sich von dem ganzen "Flaschenhals"-Geschwätz nicht unnötig kirre machen lassen.


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Und ein "i7-2600*K*"? Da wird bei zusätzlichen 1000Mhz noch nicht Schluss sein, wenn du es wirklich darauf anlegst.
Spiele, welche auf so einem Prozessor ruckeln, würde ich, mangelhafter Optimierung wegen, schon aus Prinzip boykottieren.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2014)

Ein neuerer Core i5 würde zwar in neueren Games ca 20% mehr FPS bringen, aber auf keinen Fall würde die CPU eine Karte "ausbremsen". Also: du hast dann natürlich in einem Spiel zB "nur" 70 FPS mit dem core i5-2600k statt 85FPS mit einem Core i5-4670, ABER die neue Grafikkarte wird Dir im Schnitt ca 80-85% mehr Leistung liefern (ich hab zwar keinen Vergleich GTX 580 vs 970, aber einen Vergleich GTX 580 vs AMD R9 290 gesehen, und DA sind es ca 80% - die GTX 970 ist ein paar Prozent schneller als die R9 290)


----------



## Brokensword (28. September 2014)

eine Idee was ich momentan für meine 580 bekomme?


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2014)

Ebay und Co. sind da immer ein guter Indikator:

nVidia GTX580 MSI TwinFrozr III | eBay

Kannst ja beobachten, was die am Ende erzielt.


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Je nachdem, wie die Karte ausgestattet ist, Kühllösung, VRAM, etc. bewegt sich das grob zwischen 90 und 140€.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2014)

Um die 100€ kannst du rechnen für die GTX 580


----------



## Brokensword (28. September 2014)

gainward gtx 580 phantom


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Hui, sehr schönes Teil. Mit 3GB VRAM? 

Karte schön sauber machen, OVP dazulegen, scharfes (Bikinimädel kann nie schaden) Bild machen.
Damit könntest du an die 150€ kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2014)

Brokensword schrieb:


> gainward gtx 580 phantom



Jo, um die 100€ bei ebay gainward gtx 580 phantom | eBay   es KÖNNEN bis 150€ rausspringen, aber damit rechnen kann man keinesfalls

*edit* schon bescheuert, was da bei ebay offenbar für Leute unterwegs sind... geben für eine gebrauchte GTX 580 so viel aus wie eine NEUE und sogar etwas stärkere AMD R9 270X kostet ^^


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Hehe, ja.

Die GTX580 ligt, leistungsmäßig, irgendwo zwischen der GTX660 und der GTX660Ti.
Der Fermi ist den Keplers beim GPU Computing aber überlegen. Vlt sind das ja Leute, welche die GPU Rechenleistung brauchen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hehe, ja.
> 
> Die GTX580 ligt, leistungsmäßig, irgendwo zwischen der GTX660 und der GTX660Ti.
> Der Fermi ist den Keplers beim GPU Computing aber überlegen. Vlt sind das ja Leute, welche die GPU Rechenleistung brauchen?


 für bitcoins usw ? Kann natürlich sein.


----------



## Brokensword (3. Oktober 2014)

wie siehts mit PCI Express 3 aus, würde das auf meinem PCIe 2 Board laufen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2014)

ja, das geht. 3.0 stellt nur noch mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung, wird aber an sich noch gar nicht genutzt, d.h. du hast noch nicht mal nen Geschwindigkeitsnachteil. Zudem unterstützen nnur moderne Intel-CPUs oder die eher für HTPCs geeigneten AMD Sockel FM2+ Prozessoren PCIe3.0 - allein deswegen geht es natürlich auch mit 2.0, sonst wären alle AMD Sockel AM3+ Mainboards unbrauchbar für aktuelle Grafikkarten


----------



## Brokensword (3. Oktober 2014)

danm merk ich mir mal die 970 Phantom vor
hab gesagt bekommen dass die 980 kaum mehr leistet, dafür 200€ mehr kostet


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2014)

Also "kaum mehr" ist etwas übertrieben, aber ne GTX 970 ist eine absolute Top-Karte, und die 200€ Aufpreis sind einfach zu viel. Das ist an sich aber schon immer so gewesen bei den GTX x80er-Modellen: die 80er waren immer die Top-Single-CPU-Karten der aktuellen Generation, und die waren an sich IMMER viel zu teuer in Relation zur "Oberklasse", zumindest bis kurz vor Release der nächsten Generation.

Die Phantom "muss" es auch nicht sein, wenn die vlt rel. teuer ist: an sich sind alle modernen Karten mit 2-3 Lüftern extrem leise. Egal ob MSI, Asus, Palit usw.


----------



## Brokensword (27. Oktober 2014)

Glaub ihr dass eine 6GB Variante der 970/980 Karten geplant ist?


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, bis jetzt hat noch fast jedes High-End Modell eine Schwester mit größerem Speicherausbau bekommen.

Und wenn Spiele wie "Mordor" schon anfangen, 6GB VRAM in ihrer Systemanforderung zu nennen... ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da entsprechende Karten nachgeschoben werden.
NVidia will sicher nicht, dass wir nur die alten 780er Karten kaufen. Und können uns nicht zwingen, eine Titan zu besorgen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, bis jetzt hat noch fast jedes High-End Modell eine Schwester mit größerem Speicherausbau bekommen.
> 
> Und wenn Spiele wie "Mordor" schon anfangen, 6GB VRAM in ihrer Systemanforderung zu nennen


 Das ist aber ein reiner Zusatzmodus und eher Marketing bzw. was für absolute Freaks oder Schwanzvergleicher    Du siehst da an sich keinen Unterschied, wenn du spielst. Ich würde mich von so einem Schwachsinn nicht einlullen und zum Kauf einer teureren karte verleiten lassen. Dass 6GB auch für "normale" höhere Details bald "Nötig" sein wird, glaube ich auf keinen Fall - damit würden die sich sehr viele Gamer vergraulen. 

Ansonsten KÖNNTE jeder Spielehersteller, auch für den Schubkarren-Simulator 2014, ein Texturpack anbieten, dass 6GB braucht - das heißt noch lange nicht, dass eine Karte, die das nicht beherrscht, schlecht wäre

Guckst Du auch Grafikspeicher und Texturen - wie viel Gigabyte Video-RAM sind nötig?


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die Angaben auf der Spielepackung schon.

Aber aus Herstellersicht ist das ja nur zu begrüßen, wenn auf der Spielepackung 6GB VRAM stehen und mein Produkt eben diese bietet.
Von daher glaube ich schon, dass "größere" Karten nachkommen. Unabhängig davon, ob der zusätzliche Speicher wirklich nötig ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Klar, aber diese völlig unnötig beigefügten Extrem-Modi lassen manch einen denken, dass seine aktuelle zB GTX 670 oder AMD 7950 völlig veraltet und schlecht sei bzw. eine R9 280X oder GTX 770, oder sogar eine GTX 780 oder R9 290 mit "nur" 3GB nicht mehr für hohe Details ausreicht, was aber Quatsch ist    Theoretisch kann man halt IMMER einen noch extremeren Grafikmodus mit ins Spiel einbauen, wenn man will einen, der frühestens mit einem aktuellen PC ab 2000€ läuft.


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Ach so, du meinst, dass die Leute Panik wegen ihrer, vlt sogar wenige Wochen alten, Hardware kriegen.

Ja, Texturen können unkomprimiert sein, und trotzdem schlecht aussehen... Irgendwie scheint das der neue Trend zu werden.
Modi einzubauen, die noch relativ wenigen Spielern vorbehalten sind, um diesen den Bauch zu pinseln. Und gleichzeitig zu behaupten, man tue was für den PC. Ch-ch-ch.


----------



## Brokensword (27. Oktober 2014)

ich hab ja auch noch vor nen neuen Bildschirm zu kaufen
hab grad nen Samsung SyncMaster T220 mit nativen 1680*1050
also neues Gerät überleg ich mir einen ab 27'' zu holen, wobei ich erstmal im laden den Größenunterschied betrachten will bevor ich mich endgültig für ne Größe entscheide
aber ab größeren Auflösungen sollten meine 1,5GB ja scho langsam in die Knie gehen
deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, dass bevor ich wieder das Erstmodel, der neuen GTX hole, wart ich auf die größeren Karten mit mehr Vram, will auf den neuen Schirm, wieder mit vollen Details zocken
übrigens bevor ich ein neues Thema aufmache, könnt ihr gern auch hier mir paar Vorschläge für nen guten Gaming/Video Monitor geben, preislich vllt so bis zu 500€
wobei der hier damals um die 200 € gekostet hat und ich eigentlich zufrieden war, is aber kein HD und bei meinem jetzigen System kann ich scho locker nen größeren anschließen

hab schon Bildschirme gesehen die Nvidia 3D vision  bzw. 3d Display integriert haben. Ist es eine im Monitor programmierte Funktion die man beliebig ein und ausschalten kann?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Also, 500€ ist wahnsinnig viel für einen Monitor ^^   an sich kriegst du mit 200-300€ schon sehr gute die auch 120/144 Hz beherrschen und somit je nach genauem Modell auch Nvidia-3D kompatibel sind - dafür brauchst Du aber noch ne Nvidia-Brille UND hast nur noch halb so viele FPS, weil pro Auge abwechselnd ein Bild berechnet wird


----------



## Brokensword (27. Oktober 2014)

des 3D is kein muss, ich frag nur aus Interesse


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2014)

Die sollen mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich rüste doch gerade erst auf 4 GB VRAM auf und die reden schon von 6 Gig ??


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Brokensword schrieb:


> des 3D is kein muss, ich frag nur aus Interesse


  Du hast die Wahl zwischen nem schon guten Monitor für ca. 180-220€ oder ca 100-150€ mehr für einen mit 120/144HZ, was "smoother" sein soll auch ohne 3D


----------



## Brokensword (28. Oktober 2014)

hab mir auch nen 28'' Zoll 4K angesehen
aber ich glaub den brauch ich nicht an meine 580er anschließen, sonst kann ich die Frames zählen


----------



## svd (28. Oktober 2014)

Naja, dann kannst du so tun, als ob dein PC eine NextGen Konsole wäre, die in 4k Auflösung nur mit Ach und Krach auf 30fps kommt.
Und ordentlich meckern, weil du nur auf FullHD einigermaßen flüssig spielen kannst. Hat ja auch was.


----------



## Brokensword (28. Oktober 2014)

könnt ich die Performance per downsampling testen? Von nativen 1680x1050 auf 3840 x 2160?


----------



## svd (28. Oktober 2014)

Probieren geht über studieren. 

Persönlich wäre mir, bevor ich auf 4k umschwenke, aber erstmal entweder das schönere (IPS Panel, 27") oder das
"schnellere" (120Hz, 144Hz, GSync, FreeSync) Bild wichtiger, als nur das "Größere".


----------



## Brokensword (28. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren.
> 
> Persönlich wäre mir, bevor ich auf 4k umschwenke, aber erstmal entweder das schönere (IPS Panel, 27") oder das
> "schnellere" (120Hz, 144Hz, GSync, FreeSync) Bild wichtiger, als nur das "Größere".



kannst du mir paar Beispiele zeigen?
am besten Amazonlinks


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2014)

Bei 4k wäre ich vorsichtig, die können ein übles Inputlag haben - da muss man vorher Erfahrungen einholen. 


Wegen 120/144HZ, IPS usw.:  IPS hat das "bessere" Bild, aber die gibt es nicht mit 120/144HZ. 

 Diese hier zB haben 120/144Hz und 27 Zoll: Asus VG278HE 68,58 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  oder auch der http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LVP4220   oder 24 Zoll: BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm 3D Gaming LED Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   und Asus VG248QE 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


ODER halt IPS, da gibt es viel Auswahl LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 1920x1080, Reaktionszeit: bis 6ms, Panel: IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



und von Nvidia GSync halte ich ehrlich gesagt nix - erstens kenne ich niemanden, der über das Problem klagt, was Gysnc beheben soll. Mit Gsync soll es zwar "Smoother" laufen, aber auf keinen Fall hat man ohne Gsync ein Problem. Und zweitens kostet dieses Feature einen unverschämten Aufpreis: ca 150-200€ teurer als das ansonsten gleiche Modell OHNE GSync! zB der hier AOC g2460Pg, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kostet ohne GSync 250€.  Der hier Acer Predator XB270HAbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.A01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kostet ohne Gsync 350€. Mehr mit GSync gibt es aktuell eh nicht. Ach ja: man MUSS dann ja auch noch ne Nvidia-Karte haben, damit man es nutzen kann.


----------



## Brokensword (29. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei 4k wäre ich vorsichtig, die können ein übles Inputlag haben - da muss man vorher Erfahrungen einholen.
> 
> 
> Wegen 120/144HZ, IPS usw.:  IPS hat das "bessere" Bild, aber die gibt es nicht mit 120/144HZ.
> ...



danke für die Mühe!
Der Link zu den IPS geht nicht, kannst du mir da nen anderen geben?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2014)

Geht der Link hier?  LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich   IPS sind halt technisch "langsamer" als die TN-Panels, daher bei IPS vlt nicht den billigsten nehmen.


----------



## Brokensword (29. Oktober 2014)

danke
viel zu viel Auswahl, ich werd wohl am Wochenende durchstöbern


----------



## svd (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde zB den ASUS MX279H recht schick. Der wäre ein schöner Monitor in der Kategorie "schönes Bild" (da IPS Panel und so).

GSync und FreeSync sind mir im Prinzip auch egal, aber technisch trotzdem interessanter, als jetzt nur 4k. 
So würde ich, hätte ich die Wahl, einen G/F-Sync Monitor dem 4k Gerät auf jeden Fall vorziehen. 
Da sich das aber noch lange nicht etabliert hat, zahlst du echt zu viel drauf. Und es ist oft ratsam, kein Early-Adopter zu sein.

Ich hab zwar momentan ein 120Hz Display, wüsste aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich mir später ein größeres 120/140Hz Gerät zulegen würde.
Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob mir der Unterschied beim "Rückschritt" zu einem 60Hz Monitor großartig auffallen würde. 

Ähnlich wie bei der Grafikkarte, lege ich nicht mehr den größten Wert auf "Hauptsache, ganz oben bei den Benchmarks", sondern 
"Hauptsache leise, und so weit oben in den Benchmarks, wie halt geht".
Ebenso sehe ich das beim Bild. So toll 120/140Hz auch sein mögen, ich werde wohl kein Geld mehr für einen TN Monitor ausgeben. Was nützt mir das superflüssige Bild,
wenn der Schwarzwert oder der Kontrast mies ist. Die Farben verfälschen, weil ich im Halbschlaf spiele und beinahe liegend im Sessel lümmle (kommt immer häufiger vor  ).

Eine Kombination aus IPS (oder OLED) und 120Hz+ wäre mir natürlich am liebsten, dauert aber noch eine Weile. 
(Die "Korea Monitore" werben zwar teils damit, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die übertakteten 120Hz bei denen wirklich immer 120 unterschiedliche Bilder pro Sekunde bedeuten.)


----------



## Brokensword (29. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Die Farben verfälschen, weil ich im Halbschlaf spiele und beinahe liegend im Sessel lümmle (kommt immer häufiger vor  ).



Hab ich bei meinem Monitor auch, da muss ich auch immer gerade sitzen um das "normale" Bild zu sehen, von unten betrachtet ist es ganz schlimm.
Bei welchen Monitor Typen hat man das nicht und bei welchen hat man das? Will ich auf keinem Fall wieder haben.


----------



## svd (29. Oktober 2014)

Die bessere Blickwinkelstabilität hast du auf jeden Fall bei zB einem IPS, (M-, P-)VA oder PLS Monitor.
Auch den besseren Schwarzwert, der bei den VA Panels tiefer als bei den IPS ist. 

Dafür hast du die höhere Reaktionszeit und Inputlag, als bei den schnellen TN Bildschirmen.
Die "Anti-Blend-Beschichtung" der IPS Bildschirme kann sich auch durch ein "Glitzern" bemerkbar machen, das einige Leute tierisch nervt. 

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt's bei den Monitoren leider nicht. Da hilft oft nur Tests und Reviews lesen, dazu auch ein Testgerät ansehen...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2014)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem Monitor auch, da muss ich auch immer gerade sitzen um das "normale" Bild zu sehen, von unten betrachtet ist es ganz schlimm.


 also, da müsstest du aber auch bei einem Mittelklasse-TN-Panel schon einen extrem seltsamen Winkel einnehmen, damit sich das Bild merkbar verändert, nur weil du mit Kopf eher unter oder über der Monitormitte bist. Mit "von unten" meinst Du ja sicher nicht, dass Du zum Monitor in einem Winkel aufschaust wie ein Erstklässler zu Dirk Nowitzki, oder?

Wenn das bei deinem jetzigen so ist, hast Du sicher nen ziemlich alten Monitor.


----------



## Brokensword (29. Oktober 2014)

ja der Monitor ist scho alt und wenn ich net gerade sitze und eher von oben herabblick, sonder aus einer eher tiefer position schaue, werden dunkle Stellen immer dunkler.
Z.B. wenn ich jetzt gerade sitze und dein Profilbild anschaue, sind oben am Bild helle Stellen im Hintergrund  zu erkennen. Wenn ich mich bissl zurücklehne, ist der obere Teil einfach nur schwarz und die Haarspitze der Frau verschmilzt fast ganz mit dem Hintergrund.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2014)

Brokensword schrieb:


> ja der Monitor ist scho alt und wenn ich net gerade sitze und eher von oben herabblick, sonder aus einer eher tiefer position schaue, werden dunkle Stellen immer dunkler.
> Z.B. wenn ich jetzt gerade sitze und dein Profilbild anschaue, sind oben am Bild helle Stellen im Hintergrund  zu erkennen. Wenn ich mich bissl zurücklehne, ist der obere Teil einfach nur schwarz und die Haarspitze der Frau verschmilzt fast ganz mit dem Hintergrund.



Also, das hast du definitiv nicht mit einem modernen Monitor, egal welches Panel - das ist sogar ehr schon wie ein Defekt. Bei meinem 4-5 Jahre alten TN-Monitor verändert sich das Bild kaum, selbst wenn ich nen halben Meter rechts vom Monitor bin und im Winkel von 120-130 Grad draufschaue - das wird dann ein wenig blasser, aber mehr nicht.  Wenn ich mich aber nur einfach zurücklehne im Sessel oder so, dann verändert sich so gut wie gar nix - im direkten Vergleich sind minimale Unterschiede zum Status "genau gerade vor dem Monitor", aber ohne dass ich sagen könnte, ob es nun besser oder schlechter wäre  

 Bei TN vs IPS geht es eher um Farbtreue auf "Profi"Nivau,  also WENN du genau die Farben vergleichst, wie es optimalerweise aussehen SOLLTE, hat IPS Vorteile, und das Schwarz ist meist "schwärzer" als bei TN-Monitoren. Bei TN ist aber nicht eine Farbe irgendwie total falsch, du hast da kein Braun statt Dunkelrot oder so was, oder ein Farbübergang ist nur ein einziger Brei oder so - sonst würden ja >90% der Spieler mit grauenhaft schlechtem Bild zocken  

is halt die Frage, ob Du wegen IPS bereit bist, mehr auszugeben. Zig Milllionen haben "nur" Tn und sind voll zufrieden, und auch bei TN gibt es natürlich etwas bessere und etwas schlechtere Monitore.


----------

